# Browning A-5



## mmoe (May 9, 2011)

Has anyone owned or shot the new Browning A-5. Would you recommend purchasing one for duck hunting?


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

i won one at a DU event and love the gun. it's light and been reliable. all my hunting buddies plan on buying one as well.


----------



## PTS (Jan 1, 2013)

One of the new ones or the older versions?


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

i won a new one


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

I have older belgian made A-5 and it never gets used when the other choice is a Benelli.


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

I've heard nothing but good things about them. Hey,its a Browning its almost got to be good.


----------



## Norse (Jul 28, 2012)

A Buddy had a new one break on a SD hunt. My dad has a 90yo belgian which I would trade my benelli for.


----------



## Jmeade (Dec 18, 2012)

I did not know Browning was making these again. I loved the old ones so I'm sure these are pretty nice shooting guns. Makes me wish I would have waited before I bought my maxus last year.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Jmeade said:


> I did not know Browning was making these again. ...


Well, they aren't. It's an interesting new inertia action (like Benelli) gun:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MTVtVixWdk

http://www.gunsandammo.com/reviews/a-classic-updated-browning-a5-review/


----------



## Jmeade (Dec 18, 2012)

yeah I figured it would be an upgraded action from the old A5. I did not know it was recoil operated (like Benelli). I'd be interested to shoot one of these. I do love my Maxus but these might be pretty nice...


----------

